# Please help - ringing and deafness problem! Locorten Vioform ok Pregnancy??



## DaniOB (Aug 15, 2012)

I am experiencing ringing in my left ear and significant hearing loss. This isn’t due to loud music or anything like that, I just woke up with it. The GP had a look said there is no blockage this side of the ear drum (wax etc) but that I may have some fluid or pressure in my "middle ear" / eustachian tube which is causing the ringing.  I have not had a cold or flu etc.  I have been fine and well thankfully so I think I am a bit of a mystery.  Especially as its only my left ear.  It isn't painful thankfully, just incredibly annoying!  I can't hear more than about 20% on my left side. 

The GP prescribed Locorten-Vioform drops for my ears as she thought these may help my symptoms.  I have just picked them up from the pharmacy only to discover the leaflet which says that it isn't safe to use during pregnancy.  My surgery is now closed for the weekend and I don't know whether to use them or not.  The ringing hasn't subsided and I am still very deaf in my left ear.  This is day 4 of the problem and it is showing no signs of getting any better.  Can you offer any advice?  

Many thanks in advance!


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

I cannot tell you whether to take the medicine or not, but only advise you that the amount you would get in the blood stream from a topical ear drop is probably minimal. It is one to weigh up with the prescriber.

The main warning relates to the possible risk in early pregnancy when the baby is forming of a cleft palate from the steroids. But if you are 34 weeks that risk is passed as the baby is formed. People have successful IVF taking high dose oral steroids before pregnancy and up to 12 weeks without any problems, so I think the risk from an ear drops is theoretical anyway.

I cannot find out from the resources I have at home what the risks from clioquinol, the other drug in there besides steroids, might be.

Hope it improves.


----------

